# Goose Breast Recipe HELP



## stonecold73 (Sep 18, 2015)

I am new to the smoking parts of things and want to do a few goose breasts. I am looking for a great recipe if you all don't mind sharing your best you have. I am going to use a Masterbuilt 30" Digital Electric Smoker. If you all know of a great recipe book for smoking I would like to know that also. Thank you all in advance!


----------



## davesfroggin (Sep 18, 2015)

I've used this site before on wild game. I haven't smoked anything though from this but I'm sure you can find something. http://honest-food.net


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 24, 2015)

I just saw this, was looking for goose breast recipes myself. Here are two other threads I found with good info that I will be using/following for my next goose breast smoke.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/170557/canadian-goose-breast-on-the-smoker-q-view

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/176508/what-to-do-with-all-my-goose-breast

When I smoked a goose breast before I didn't really know what I was doing. The thread I posted about it in is below. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236294/4pogo7s-smoked-venison-backstrap-w-3-smoke-lead-up

Hope this helps, sorry it's so late. Let me know if you need more help, and how it goes if you are still are looking to do them.

One of the rules here is we don't post links that take people off of this site, unless the link is to a sponsor. Not sure if Amazon is a sponsor, but it seems to be the exception if it isn't.


----------



## thegreatmc (Nov 26, 2015)

I understand the whole thing about not posting links to outside sources but Honest Food has the absolute best wild game recipes you will find on the internet.  My personal favorite with goose breasts now is to make pastrami following his directions, but you can probably do it with Pop's Brine as well if you want.  I found Honest Food before I found this and EVERYONE loves my pastrami so I haven't changed.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 27, 2015)

TheGreatMC said:


> I understand the whole thing about not posting links to outside sources but Honest Food has the absolute best wild game recipes you will find on the internet.  My personal favorite with goose breasts now is to make pastrami following his directions, but you can probably do it with Pop's Brine as well if you want.  I found Honest Food before I found this and EVERYONE loves my pastrami so I haven't changed.



Sorry, I wasn't trying to negate Honest Food, just a friendly reminder about external links. 

I haven't seen anyone have a problem with suggesting other sites with good information, like you just did, but the admins and moderators frown on posting the links to those sites. I will have to check out Honest Food, never looked at it before. 

Where abouts in Wyoming are you? I have a buddy who moved out there recently.


----------



## thegreatmc (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm in the eastern part, about 90 miles north of Colorado and 15 miles from Nebraska.


----------



## thegreatmc (Nov 27, 2015)

Here's a cut view













20151007_152544.jpg



__ thegreatmc
__ Nov 27, 2015






And going onto the smoker













20151007_141614.jpg



__ thegreatmc
__ Nov 27, 2015


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 30, 2015)

TheGreatMC said:


> I'm in the eastern part, about 90 miles north of Colorado and 15 miles from Nebraska.


Ah cool, my buddy is out in the south western part. Rock Springs I think is the town.


TheGreatMC said:


> Here's a cut view
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome!


----------



## thegreatmc (Nov 30, 2015)

I hunt with a couple of guys who only used goose for jerky. Now they all want me to turn their breasts into pastrami and I've developed my own goose leg tamale recipe that prevents half the bird from going to waste and is another crowd pleaser.

Tell your friend my condolences for living in Rock Bottom. It's not the greatest part of Wyoming, that's for sure.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 30, 2015)

Very cool, so you just use the goose pastrami recipe on Honest Food? I just checked it out and it like looks really interesting, will have to give it a try. You should do a Q-view with the goose leg tamales, I would be very interested in that.


TheGreatMC said:


> Tell your friend my condolences for living in Rock Bottom. It's not the greatest part of Wyoming, that's for sure.










hahaha will do


----------



## thegreatmc (Nov 30, 2015)

The Tamales are all gone right now and I haven't gotten more geese to do it again. It takes all day to make. Goose legs need to be braised for many hours (minimum 4 and have gone 6) with lots of flavorings. I used cumin, Mexican oregano, several types of dried chilies, garlic, salt and pepper. Once the meat fell apart, I shredded it and stuffed tamales. Stuffing tamales is labor intensive.


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 30, 2015)

I think this thread went cold from originator and it's probably too late, but I used to do a lot of goose, duck, and pheasant. We treated goose like turkey for cooking. It's not overfilled with packing plant injections so brine is the best way followed by lots of butter! I always did duck like steak and pheasant like chicken!


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 30, 2015)

Qualifier: Duck like well done steak.


----------

